

Amazon Echo now officially does home automation - cek
https://github.com/zachfeldman/alexa-home/issues/15

======
cek
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNJmLMhpb6w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNJmLMhpb6w)

